# Building a dual distortion pedal



## Bigshredder (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi everybody. Hope you all are safe and well 
I am starting another project and I need som advice and guidence. I am building 3 diffrent pedal ciruits and a blend curcuit with phase inverter into one pedal. I have built a few pedals from kits but never any own custom wireing and such before so I thought I ask here before I start.
The big "many pedals in one" will consist of a triangulum boost, Promethium Distortion and muzzle. Then I will have a toggle switch to a blend/mix circuit with a phase inverter. 
I have a few questions that maybe someone would be kind to help me with.
First of all, Can I connect all of these 3 (4 with the blend) to a dc splitter and have one 9v power cable to the enclosure or will there be some wierd indifference betwwen the circuits? How much current does all these three (4 with the blend) use?
When connecting many diffrent circuits inside one enclosure, do I need to connect all the boards to a common ground on the enclosure or is it enough to only connect them in a row with eachother? 
The pedal will be as follow: 
First the Triangulum boost to a switch that can send the signal to the muzzle (gate) at the end or when switched it will send the signal to the Promethium Distortion and the blend circuit. The blend ciruit with then let you blend the dry signal (tri boost or direct signal) with the wet (distorted) signal and have a switch for the option to invert the phase of the dry signal.and then out again to the Muzzle gate. What do I need to do in order to build this "dual" pedal of my dreams ?

Cheers!


----------



## Stonezero (Feb 16, 2021)

Interested also in how to combine two pedal in a cascading manner in the same enclosure.


----------

